# A K-36 plus rake of coaches gets an airing.



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

A K-36 with a rake of coaches hits the road.



This video is of the new 20.3 scale RR being constructed by Brian Norris in Western Australia.

Brian has a quite big collection of 1:20.3 equipment.
All of the pieces are battery powered, controlled by RCS and fitted with Phoenix or Sierra sound.

Guess what.
It worked after about 20 tries.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Great Vid Tony. Sounds just like your standing next to the real thing. Looks like a neat railroad too. Some space inside and out. 

I had trouble with a embeding a video the other day. I had to go back and edit my post several times to get it to show up. When your get the URL form you tube, what you really want is to click the "Share" button, then under the URL that comes up is an "Emded" button. that gives you more sharing options and then check "old embed code" and I also checked "use HTTPS" When it worked it added url code above and below the video viewer but everything worked normal even full screen. You actually watched it and commented, It was my DX6I post. Hope that helps and nice results on the install!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Umm!!! Err thanks. 

That was all over my head. But I did it exactly as you said and it works. 
Thanks a bunch.

BTW. That is a Sierra sound system.


----------

